# Reel wings - Reel Wing Decoys



## nrd739 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looked at the reel wings in scheels and didnt like the orange stakes - did some investigating and will pass along the web site from nebraska that i found with some interesting comments

http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/cgi-bin/ult ... p=1#000005


----------



## nrd739 (Mar 23, 2005)

Has anyone looked at the website from Nebraska outdoors on the reel wings that has used them here in ND??????

this is the web site - your comments please

http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/cgi-bin/ult ... p=1#000005


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

From another site:

_As many of you are aware, we are a new company and mass producing the Reel Wings Decoy has added many new challenges. We are getting some justified heat on the plastic dowel breaking, this was caused from the manufacturer sending us a defective batch of brittle product and we have now replaced the plastic with an aluminum dowel system. Our design department is working on a carbon fiber system also.

We want anyone who purchased a plastic dowel system that broke to know, they may return them to us for a New aluminum dowel Reel Wings decoy. We are committed to giving our hunters the best hunting products on the market and stand behind our decoys 100%.

Defective decoys can be mailed to:

Reel Wings Decoy Co. Inc. _
1122 Main Ave
Fargo ND 58103

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Reel Wings Decoy Co. Inc.


----------



## birdhunter2 (Mar 14, 2005)

I agree with the nebby boys, I was down their when they came out Ive seen them in action, you did need the perfect wind to make the decoys work.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I am going to give it a go this weekend.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I met one of the guys that came up with this odd decoy, I deffinetly will not be buying one, talk about a guy who thinks he invented the wheel, he claims they work awesome, just didnt care for the guys attitude, maybe its because he also works as a car salesman


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

They actually work if the wind is betwen 17-18 miles and hour. Less than that they fall and more that 18 they either break or dive bomb to the ground. Don't know how effective they are because on the three hunts I tried to use them they wouldn't stay up.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

things are f#@$ joke!! Along with the guy who made em...Not real sure how he can sleep at night with all the lies he can tell?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

My buddy swore up and down by them last spring.

We got so ****** at ours we shot em during a lull in the action.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

He did not invent them. They have been around for years used as kites kids would fly.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I love this thread!!!! The decoys are a joke, along with the guy who owns the company!!!!

Keep it coming!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosehunternd said:


> I met one of the guys that came up with this odd decoy, I deffinetly will not be buying one, talk about a guy who thinks he invented the wheel, he claims they work awesome, just didnt care for the guys attitude, maybe its because he also works as a car salesman


Anyone ever hunt the old NDSU fields right between 19th Ave N (Fargo) and County Road 20? (west side) On 3 different occasions, with permission, he came out and freaked out for hunting _his_ field. I've talked to many who also got an earful. He would even post the field without the landowners permission so he can keep the field to himself.

Don't care for the company or the product - and I'm sure I'll get another nasty phone call from him again like the one I got last fall. :roll: :bs:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Do any of you remember the vendors on main ave that would sell those in many different colors?
I still remember Pork chop writing about his experience with them :lol: .
If I remember right they were stomped into the dirt.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

A friend brought 2 along hunting this past week. When the wind was light neither worked. The old style wing ( larger ) worked on a decent wind but the new and improved ( smaller ) wing would not stay up. Today the wind blew strong and the redesigned flew nice but the old design dived to the ground. These things were a pain to try and use. Just as many geese decoyed when they were laying on the ground as in the air. Totals for the past 4 days were 29 Thurs, 8 Fri, 15 Sat, 27 Sun. The key was we had wind on Thursday and Sunday making the windsocks come ALIVE.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

i guess i don't know of anything about that guy but i bought some canadians when they were half price at home of economy but have never used them u must need a lot of steady wind like most of you guys said but as for how good they are for bringing the birds in i havent heard of anything and haven't been able to try. i would think they could be somewhat deadly with a good amout of snow goose working the decoys


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A buddy showed me his "new decoys" the other day. I made him pretty mad when I told him not to bother calling me to hunt until he had burned those pieces of junk! They're just like Jackites. If the wind isn't absolutely perfect, they are completely worthless. I might see them as a pretty good field duck decoy, flown close to the ground. But the wind isn't usually blowing when the ducks are flying in the first half hour of the day. If my buddy will give them to me, I'll give 'em to my granddaughters to play with in their back yard. Probably scare the cat though.
:lol: 
Burl


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

I hunt with 12 of these with the carbon fiber rod in the middle and they fly just fine. There IS one modification a guy can make to make them fly better in light winds, and that is to take a fillet knife and shave off some of the material by the dowel to lighten it up a bit.

They're just like everything else, there are days they work and days they don't, but when the wind is constant and we're using all 12 of them, we kill ALOT of geese. Geese we generally wouldn't kill when we didn't have these. We did find that you have to fly them behind the blinds a ways to give the geese room to come down within shooting range. Just my $.02.

Another thing....I had the same problems all of you are talking about with the first 12 I had....but the customer service from these guys has blown me away. The replaced all of them (the ones with plastic dowel were replaced with carbon fiber dowel) with no questions asked.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I looked at them a couple of times in Scheel's and viewed the video too. They work on the video, though it don't look to me like the geese are overly duped by the presence of "Reel Wing."

I considered trying one but they look like they are sorta complicated to be messin' with when it's cold out.

Again, my :2cents: worth.

Good luck 
Dan


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Had some guys move in on our field after we were set up Saturday morning...had to laugh once the sun came up and i looked over and saw they had reel wings flying. They had to be pretty ****** when we 3 big tornados down to 15 yards and plenty of shooting and they didn't fire a shot the whole morning! things looked liked hell flying but i do give them credit they did keep them in the air!


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

i use avery on them stakes and they are the best every] :sniper: :


----------

